# Strange and gross question.



## Emma (May 21, 2007)

Warning. This is probably pretty damn weird. 

If I chop and eat onions, it makes a certain area of my body smell.. like onions. Like a fresh onion thats just been cut into. This happens within hours or it happening. You can guess where the certain area is. 

Anyways, this DOESN'T happen if I don't chop the onions. I can eat onions that someone else has cooked and it doesn't come. And now I've not just got onion juice on my fingers and transfered it. 

Does anyone know why this happens and how to counteract it? Does this happen to anyone else at all? Even with other foods?


----------



## missaf (May 21, 2007)

It could very well be the acid in the onions, both transferred through your skin and by inhaling it. You can try drinking some milk after chopping onions so that the calcium will help absorb the sulfuric acid in your system.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

Handling a stainless steel utensil immediately removes onion and garlic smell from hands. There are fancy gimmicky soap-shaped 'odor removers' sold for this purpose, but all you need is a stainless steel spoon, fork, knife, etc. Rub the utensil in your hands under running warm water. 

I only have knowledge on this for _hands_, however.

ETA: Rinsing your hands in cool/cold water before you handle onions and garlic will tighten the pores, and make it harder for the oils to get into our skin.


----------



## Webmaster (May 21, 2007)

It's been my experience that some folks start smelling like onions or garlic after they eat it whereas others do not. It seems to exude from the skin and can last for days. Why it affects some and not others is not clear to me. However, it certainly makes for a good Conrad-repellant and, as a side-benefit, likely also keeps vampires away.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 21, 2007)

As someone who eats a ton of garlic. Just get used to it. Onions and garlic will both make you smell like them. If you like onions just go with it. If not then stop eating them. There really is no way to not smell like them.


----------



## Emma (May 21, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> As someone who eats a ton of garlic. Just get used to it. Onions and garlic will both make you smell like them. If you like onions just go with it. If not then stop eating them. There really is no way to not smell like them.



I don't mind smelling of onions. The problem is.. the area I'm talking about. I'm trying to be as non-crude as possible. But say I was to get urm excited, and another person was to visit that "area" the stuff that comes when I'm excited smells strongly of onions.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't mind smelling of onions. The problem is.. the area I'm talking about. I'm trying to be as non-crude as possible. But say I was to get urm excited, and another person was to visit that "area" the stuff that comes when I'm excited smells strongly of onions.



Em - unless the visiting party complains? Who cares? Seriously sweetie - do you think men ever think about things like this???? Your body odor will change with lots of things you eat - it's just the way it is. 

I don't know what else to say - relax.


----------



## Emma (May 21, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Em - unless the visiting party complains? Who cares? Seriously sweetie - do you think men ever think about things like this???? Your body odor will change with lots of things you eat - it's just the way it is.
> 
> I don't know what else to say - relax.



No he's not complained, but has had a good old giggle about it. Luckily I told him before he stuck his hand anywhere near. 

I guess us women just worry more than men do. Theres so many parts of me that I'm convinced a guy would be totally grossed out by and when they finally see them, they either get ignored or a kiss. Kinda makes me angry that I've spent so long worrying about stupid things and the men couldn't care less lol. But I'd much rather it be this way. Now if only I could stop worrying about them. hehe


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 21, 2007)

The longer you 2 are together the more you will laugh about stuff like this. Women worry about everything - for no reason. Can you even imagine a man telling his buddies that he's worried his "you know" smells like onions?? LOL

Relax and enjoy this wonderful new man in your life.

  



CurvyEm said:


> No he's not complained, but has had a good old giggle about it. Luckily I told him before he stuck his hand anywhere near.
> 
> I guess us women just worry more than men do. Theres so many parts of me that I'm convinced a guy would be totally grossed out by and when they finally see them, they either get ignored or a kiss. Kinda makes me angry that I've spent so long worrying about stupid things and the men couldn't care less lol. But I'd much rather it be this way. Now if only I could stop worrying about them. hehe


----------



## Angel (May 21, 2007)

Em,

After handling and chopping raw onions (or garlic), immediately rub and massage white toothpaste all over and into your fingers, fingertips, nail area, and hands. Rinse with warm water. Repeat toothpaste process. Rinse and dry. (It has to be the white paste kind of toothpaste.)



And guys, this will also work on your fingertips after..... you know, if you're sensitive about certain scents remaining on your fingertips.


----------



## Emma (May 21, 2007)

Angel said:


> Em,
> 
> After handling and chopping raw onions (or garlic), immediately rub and massage white toothpaste all over and into your fingers, fingertips, nail area, and hands. Rinse with warm water. Repeat toothpaste process. Rinse and dry. (It has to be the white paste kind of toothpaste.)
> 
> ...



As long as I don't have to rub it into that certain area I'm up for that.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 21, 2007)

I don't have advice, I just wanted to point out that talking about vaginal odor/aroma/what have you shouldn't be a crude thing! It's part of our lives and bodies as women. Let's not add into the frenzy by apologizing about it to each other, too.


----------



## Emma (May 21, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't have advice, I just wanted to point out that talking about vaginal odor/aroma/what have you shouldn't be a crude thing! It's part of our lives and bodies as women. Let's not add into the frenzy by apologizing about it to each other, too.



Well normally I would, but you never know who you'll offend on this site lol So it's best to be as unoffencive as possible I find. 

p.s I major think you're hot.. lulz


----------



## SocialbFly (May 21, 2007)

may i suggest using Altoids for those naughty bits that smell like onions...or garlic, if he uses one in his mouth for those intimate times, i promise, he won't notice the smell as much...lol..and hey, they are fun too....lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> and hey, they are fun too....lol.



Preach it, sistah! 

_*Hella*_ fun!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 21, 2007)

Altoids? Mouth? There? Fun? What?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2007)

and I thought I was the only one this happened to...


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Altoids? Mouth? There? Fun? What?



yes
Yes
YES
*YES!!!*


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> yes
> Yes
> YES
> *YES!!!*



I'll have what she's having. :eat2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 21, 2007)

Note to self :

_"Call Wayne and ask him to buy Altoids on the way home."_


----------



## BeaBea (May 21, 2007)

An old wives remedy for a cold here in England is to go to bed with garlic poultice wrapped around your feet. Apparently when you wake up you can smell the garlic on your breath...

I mention this apropos nothing really, just that bodies are complex, and endless interesting. We probably absorb and dispell stuff in all kinds of ways that we're probably not quite as sensitive to as Ems original post.

Btw, if you think onions are bad, dont try Asparagus 

Tracey xx


----------



## William (May 21, 2007)

Just make sure to also eat plenty of Rosemary to balance the onions.

William




CurvyEm said:


> Warning. This is probably pretty damn weird.
> 
> If I chop and eat onions, it makes a certain area of my body smell.. like onions. Like a fresh onion thats just been cut into. This happens within hours or it happening. You can guess where the certain area is.
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't mind smelling of onions. The problem is.. the area I'm talking about. I'm trying to be as non-crude as possible. But say I was to get urm excited, and another person was to visit that "area" the stuff that comes when I'm excited smells strongly of onions.



 

Then you now have a very strong incentive to refrain from eating onions, if you're in the mood for some lovin'


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

Mm, garlic.

I have a random habit of putting rediculous amounts of garlic powder on pizza if I get some while at work. The main reason is because I know my coworkers will complain the rest of the day because my breath smells horrible. Well, one day I put on so much it was burning my tongue for hours afterwards, and the next morning I was exuding the scent of garlic from my pores.

Personally, I love the smell of garlic, and don't mind onions. They don't make my eyes water in the least.

Also, the vampires thing is a half-truth; since vampires don't exist, obviously that's a lie, but it does keep blood-sucking insects away, if your pores radiate the scent.


----------



## love dubh (May 22, 2007)

Your diet correllates highly with the scents and tastes from your naughty bits. A vegan and vegetarian diet *seem* to lead to vaginas less "smelly" and without as strong a taste. Plenty of fruits in the diet make for a nice nether-regions environment, or so I've heard and somewhat experienced. 

I'd just say lay off the onions if your boo is around, if you can tolerate the loss. Otherwise, just have a laugh about it, or he can clothespin his nose with a gob full of mints when he gets up in your situation. Whatevs.


----------



## kr7 (May 22, 2007)

CurvyEm,
I believe you mentioned that the problem happens only if you actually handle raw onions. If this is the case, the solution is quite simple. Whenever you need to peel and/or chop onions, make sure you use a pair of disposable plastic or latex gloves (available in all pharmacies/supermarkets). Also, briefly dip your cutting board and knife in water before using (do not dry). The damp cutting utensils allow for the sulfur constituents of onions to bind with water molecules, preventing them from binding with the water molecules in your body. This will help with not inhaling any raw onion "fumes". It also helps to keep you from "crying".

Chris


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

kr7 said:


> CurvyEm,
> I believe you mentioned that the problem happens only if you actually handle raw onions. If this is the case, the solution is quite simple. Whenever you need to peel and/or chop onions, make sure you use a pair of disposable plastic or latex gloves (available in all pharmacies/supermarkets). Also, briefly dip your cutting board and knife in water before using (do not dry). The damp cutting utensils allow for the sulfur constituents of onions to bind with water molecules, preventing them from binding with the water molecules in your body. This will help with not inhaling any raw onion "fumes". It also helps to keep you from "crying".
> 
> Chris


 
Just make sure the gloves are not powder coated =P That'd taste funny =P


----------

